# Boutwell gig handle



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

The best gig handles are now available in the Foley area. Bluewater Ships Store on hwy 59 in Foley. Kinda acrss from Old Time Pottery. Go get you one.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

Best there is !!! Boutwell Bamboo !!! :thumbup:


----------



## DSGMAN (Oct 4, 2007)

I bought 2 of these Boutwell Gig handles yesterday from outcast. They look awesome and very well made. I will be mounting my NEW Titanium 4 prong Gigs from some guy name COSSON :whistling: - I received them yesterday, I can't believe how light they are. If you guys are looking for a WELL MADE gig then this is the one for you. Finished rigging lights last night. All I have to do today is mount gigs on poles and I'll be on the water at dark. Hopefully, sticking those new gigs in some MEAT!! Thanks Again JIM!! You are the man :notworthy:

Oh Yeah, YOUR CHECK IS IN THE MAIL :lol:


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks for the plug DSG. We just dropped those off Wednesday.


----------



## DSGMAN (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes Sir no problem - I had to untie the strings holding the bundle together.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I like mine...


----------



## Mornin Woodie (Jun 3, 2013)

Five prongs, How can I get 4 of these poles to South Carolina ?


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Mornin Woodie said:


> Five prongs, How can I get 4 of these poles to South Carolina ?


Try talking local tackle shop to order a shipment of them they will not be disapointed.


----------



## Mornin Woodie (Jun 3, 2013)

How many is in a shipment ?


----------

